# Calling Shimano Nexus 8 spd Users



## qayaq_alaska (Sep 12, 2005)

?What performance have you observed w/ Nexus 8 internal in really cold climes...does the Shimano grease go to sludge below zero and how does that affect the shifting? 

Anyone retro'd/regreased with low temp grease with success? How complex is the dis/reassembly?

Any issues with the drivetrain,or drum brake in wet-freezing conditions? Cabling and cable pulleys freezing?

Can the hub fit 135 mountain spaced frame? Do you have to use the drum assembly to get the spacing!

What chainline measurements can you expect? with the flp/flp cogs??

Can you use other 8spd shifters?



ML


----------



## dobber (Jul 15, 2004)

qayaq_alaska said:


> ?What performance have you observed w/ Nexus 8 internal in really cold climes...does the Shimano grease go to sludge below zero and how does that affect the shifting?
> 
> Anyone retro'd/regreased with low temp grease with success? How complex is the dis/reassembly?
> 
> ...


-The nominal hub spacing is 132.5 so it will work with 130/135 spaced frames.
-The chainline is 42 / 47 (flip-flop)
-The only shifter is the Nexus 8 Twist Shifter

I'm reworking my winter fixed 1x1 into a summertime urban crawler with Nexus 8, drop bars and Schwalbe Super Moto (26 x 2.35) tires.

You can get a lot of info from Sheldons http://www.google.com/custom?q=nexu...;sheldonbrown.net&sitesearch=sheldonbrown.com

Service manual
http://www.sheldonbrown.com/nexus8/

I suspect trying to regrease it would be an adventure.


----------



## itsdoable (Jan 6, 2004)

I ran a 7-speed nexus for 1/2 a winter before it died (cracked half-shaft), but the grease ran fine.

Currently have a red-band 8-speed Nexus - not running it myself, it got installed on my in-law's bike. It gets used to ~-5C with no problems. But I'm waiting to see if I can get another one for my own testing. Shifting is fine so far.

Roller brake works fine in the cold, cable freezing issues are the same as any bike.

Hub comes spaced 132.5mm with or without roller brake (no change), I've re-spaced it out to 135 for an mtb frame.

Never measured the chain line, I used square taper BB's so it's always a gamble what you get. Cogs can be flipped to adjust chain line, I'm using the middle chain-ring position.

Must use the Nexus shifter, propriotary cable pull. But you have the choise of twist or trigger.

Cheers,

Tom


----------

